# Water leaking inside car



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey guys

It seems like I have another problems with my B13 GA16DE. I recently parked my car outside overnight. That same night, it was pretty much raining hard all night long. When I going to work that morning, I noticed the carpet on the front passenger side was completely soaked in water, yet everywhere else was dry. I checked my windows and they were completely shut. If anyone has any suggestions and/or experience about this, please let me know.


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

I had/have this problem too. I first noticed it on the front passenger side and I figured someone spilled something on the floor. I noticed it behind the drivers seat about a month later. I looked at the bottom and there doesn't seem to be any holes/significant rust. I'm sort of confused too, sorry.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Same problem here too. I must be coming from the outside air intake for the heater, I think.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i have the same problem. only thing i could think of it being was the firewall. i have a couple 8 guage wires going through a little rubber hole on the passenger side, i just figured water was gettin in through there or somethin. but if you guys are all havin the same problem... then who knows?


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

Well... I have a big hole in my drivers side firewall... about an inch in diameter... and I haven't had a drop of water come in. 

Could it be your door seals? Or, for your 2 door guys, maybe the rear window seals?

I knew one guy whose taillights leaked so bad that the water would run all the way into the cabin. But I doubt you're having that problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

My dad has the same problem in his '93 Grand Voyager... been like that for 8 years now, and it hasn't had any negative affect on anything...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

*RE: Water leaking inside my car*

You said that the water was only apparent on the front floor right? Well, I have had alot of experience with water getting in any and all of the vehicles I have ever owned, it seems that it is the one thing that plauges me with every car or truck I buy. Here's my recomendation. The B13 has 2 door seals. One is on the door itself, and the other is on the door frame, the body of the vehicle. Try checking out both seals. Now, the seal on the door is actually 2 pieces that are glued together, try pulling on the seal attached to the frame LIGHTLY to see if any of the glue has just worn away. This is most commonly the problem and I have had to fix this once on my car as well (91 SE-R). There are 2 options to fix this, you can either just reglue the seal back together, or but a new one and install it. The new seal costs more, but will last longer. The glue is cheaper but eventually the rest of the factory glue will start doing the same, wearing away. So, really it's up to you. Let us know if it helps.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

ok i know of this problem, and its not a door seal problem, search for posts about this problem, i remember about a year ago that there was a thread on this same problem, that it was a leak problem from the cowl area of the car that caused the passinger footwell to fill with water, left unchecked im sure it will promote rust, and make your car smell funky, if i remember you can just seal it with sillicone,


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If it's not freezing out, hang out in the car whilst someone runs a hose over the door cracks and the cowl area. I had to do this to figure out my taillight seals were bad in my XE years ago.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

This is different, but my car has a very small leak at the top of the windshield. Every now and then, when it is raining very hard, I will see a drop of water on the inside of the windshield. Anyone else had this problem??


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

*Check tail light lenses!*

Someone hinted at the fix for this problem, and a leak around the top of the rear tail lights is the answer! It took me 6 months to find this and it took another reader to point me in the right direction. A bead of silicone sealer on top and down the side of the rear lenses will stop this problem. In fact, the next time you have the leak inside the car, check the mat and spare tire area inside the trunk. You will likely find it damp too. A very elusive leak but simple to fix when you know where to look! Hope this works for you.


----------



## Sentra200k+ (Jan 11, 2003)

I have the same problem. On rainy days I can hear water dripping just under the dash on the front driver side and in very heavy rain the floor mat gets wet. The only ill effects to the car is a musty smell when I run the air vents. I have yet to find the leak.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The right way to fix it IMO is to pull the taillights out, and scrape off all the old butyl rubber that has dried and hardened, causing the leak, and wipe all the sealing surfaces clean with mineral spirits. Then buy a new roll of butyl rubber to put around the light and press the lights back in and tighten them down. Putting silicone on the top edge is sort of a half-assed fix (previous owner did this on my SE-R) as it does not seal the area where the leak is actually occuring. I wouldn't use 3M window weld, because if you ever need to pull a light assembly back out you'll likely have to break it, the window weld won't give. I wouldn't use silicone either, as it would not only take far too much of it to make a proper seal, it too would adhere so well that any future light removal would be very difficult. A roll of butyl rubber can be bought at a parts store or a glass installer for about $15 and will be enough to do both lights easily, and is the same stuff that was put in OEM to seal the lights.


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

If you have A/C check the drain hose, it might be clogged.
It is locate just in front of the passenger side carpet area.
A very common problem on B13.
you can search in se-r.net there is a lot of info and pics too.


----------



## 92nissansentraxe (Oct 28, 2002)

*leaking*

i have a 92 xe and it also leaks BAD! Its seems to have started in the trunk. I was wondering how could water get from the trunk to the back floorboards. would that mean i have 2 leaks or just one?


----------



## blazinSE-R (Dec 25, 2002)

My 93 SE-R also has a bad leak in the trunk. There are no real visible drips, but after it rains the trunk is always very damp. Kind of disheartening cause I want a sub in the trunk and new rear speakers, and this leak is preventing me from having them.


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

check your tail lights, remove them, scrape all of the black sealant clean, and put them back with 3M caulk. If you get a considerable amount of water inside, it will go through the trunk to the rear floor panel.


----------

